

500 Startups Demo Day - ttpva
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/16/live-from-500-startups-demo-day-mcclures-second-batch-of-startups-unleashed/

======
yumraj
Interesting, WakeMate was a YC company and is now part of 500Startups. There
may be other.

I wonder how does moving from one incubator to another work? any info? Or, did
they kinda failed at securing any funding after YC and tried luck at another
incubator.

NOTE: I'm more curious about the process and am not pointing finger at
WakeMate.

~~~
benologist
Pretty sure in dinero and ginza metrics are YC as well.

Both offer money, contacts and expertise.

~~~
seto28
Wakemate and these startups were not part of the 500 Startups accelerator
program but part of the seed fund.

BTW, MarketBrief, formerly Secwatch, YC S11 was part of the old LaunchBox
Digital accelerator in '09.

------
arepb
Not so much "live" now, but the Launch.is coverage of today was pretty good
[http://launch.is/blog/live-blogging-500-startups-demo-day-
au...](http://launch.is/blog/live-blogging-500-startups-demo-day-
aug-16-2011.html)

------
fezzl
I read it as "500 Startups at Demo Day."

------
weston
Congrats to TK and the team at ToutApp.com! Keep up the good work guys!

